# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Совесть

## Валентин

Что есть совесть с точки зрения вайшнавской философии?И почему в современном энциклопедическом словаре обозначена как "устаревшее понятие"?

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

В английском языке слово "совесть" и "сознание" обозначается одним и тем же словом.  Можно сказать, что "совесть" - это как составная часть нашего сознания. Другие под "совестью" могут подразумевать совсем иное. Что вы, Валентин, сами подразумеваете под понятием "совесть"? Узнав что вы имеете ввиду, можно определить эквивалент этому в вайшнавской философии.

----------


## Валентин

Это какой-то внутренний голос который говорит мне не как я хочу,а как было-бы правильно.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> И почему в современном энциклопедическом словаре обозначена как "устаревшее понятие"?


Посмотрел в разных словарях - не нашёл, что устаревшее понятие.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> И почему в современном энциклопедическом словаре обозначена как "устаревшее понятие"?


Ну да,  меня тоже весьма удивилил такой пассаж. Ну не может такого быть в словаре - думаю. Проверил и точно:  
| прил. совестный, -ая, -ое (устар.)....ответственность, без оформления документами (·устар. ). Брать деньги на совесть.
насколько я понял, имеется ввиду что именно прилагательное "совестный" - устаревшее понятие. Действительно, что-то я не припомню на своем веку чтоб кто-то так выражался. Говорят "правдивый", "честный" и т.п. 
А почему люди в интернетах (погуглите и найдете немало примеров) с негодованием утверждают, будто "Современный словарь русского языка: «совесть» — понятие «устар.»!"? Дак то они просто не разобрались. "Слышали звон, да не знали где он". Мельком заглянули в словарь, зацепились глазом за "устар." и - АГА! 




> В английском языке слово "совесть" и "сознание" обозначается одним и тем же словом.


а вот, кстати, пишут (этимологический словарь Макса Фармера): 
со́весть
род. п. -и. Заимств. из цслав., ст.-слав. съвѣсть τὸ συνειδός (Супр.) – калька греч. συνείδησις "conscientia" (Булич РФВ 15, 361; Унбегаун, RЕS 12, 39). Подробнее см. ве́дать.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Это какой-то внутренний голос который говорит мне не как я хочу,а как было-бы правильно.


Ну тогда это Сверхдуша вам шепчет  :smilies:

----------


## Анджи

Совесть - как хомяк - или спит, или грызет. :mig: 

Сейчас много людей, для которых вообще совесть является анахронизмом, а не только это слово. :cool:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> В английском языке слово "совесть" и "сознание" обозначается одним и тем же словом.


Слова похожие, но разные и по написанию и по произношению. Совесть - conscience. Сознание - consciousness. Ясно, что у них должен быть общий корень, связанный о осознанием чего-то. 
Интересно как наши нео-арии трактуют это понятие. Со-Весть - означает соответствие или сопричастие с Вестью (Ведой), которая исходит от Бога в сердце. В принципе, это вполне соответствует Бхагавад-гите 15.15, где сказано, что Параматма находится в сердце и дает знание, память и забвение. Муки совести наступают когда человек делает что-то не в соответствии с Вестью (Ведой), идущей от Бога в сердце. То есть, это дисгармония с волей Бога, которая и порождает внутренние муки. Испытывают эти муки благочестивые люди, чувствительные к голосу Параматмы. Те, кто неблагочестивы, не желают слышать Его и потому Кришна покрывает их восприятие тамасом, снижающим чувствительность. Таких людей называют бессовестными, то есть, легко идущими вразрез с Вестью от Бога.

----------


## Natha

Дать определение слову «совесть», опираясь на словари, практически невозможно. Спросите у любого, кто вам скажет …ты бессовестный…, что такое эта самая совесть? -  и он не сможет дать точного определения. На мой взгляд, совесть – это определённое дискомфортное состояние сознания. Явный пример «мук совести» - это состояние сознания Арджуны в первой и начале второй глав Бхагавадгиты, и главная причина этих мук – возможный выход за рамки моральных рамок, или рамок «дхармы», которые были приняты Арджуной с самого детства. Личность, которая отождествляет себя с телом, не может жить без морали, потому-то и обречена на «муки совести». Не знаю, соответствует ли моё понимание такого явления сознания как «совесть» философии вайшнавов, но, чтобы меньше мучиться, нужно избавиться от этих моральных рамок и принять мораль Кришны, что он, однозначно, советует Арджуне в конце Гиты.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Дать определение слову «совесть», опираясь на словари, практически невозможно. Спросите у любого, кто вам скажет …ты бессовестный…, что такое эта самая совесть? -  и он не сможет дать точного определения. На мой взгляд, совесть – это определённое дискомфортное состояние сознания. Явный пример «мук совести» - это состояние сознания Арджуны в первой и начале второй глав Бхагавадгиты, и главная причина этих мук – возможный выход за рамки моральных рамок, или рамок «дхармы», которые были приняты Арджуной с самого детства. Личность, которая отождествляет себя с телом, не может жить без морали, потому-то и обречена на «муки совести». Не знаю, соответствует ли моё понимание такого явления сознания как «совесть» философии вайшнавов, но, чтобы меньше мучиться, нужно избавиться от этих моральных рамок и принять мораль Кришны, что он, однозначно, советует Арджуне в конце Гиты.



Ух-ты! Круто вы всё повернули.

На мой взгляд совесть -это как раз комфортное состояние сознания, когда человек цельный, не имеет раздвоенности сознания и легко может  согласовать желания своего ума с Высшей справедливостью.
Кришна ни в коей мере не советует Арджуне выходить за рамки морали и нравственности, а напротив, как воплощенная Параматма(или совесть) обозначает эти моральные рамки.
Морально нравственный выбор это практически всегда сложный процесс.
Те аргументы, которые приводит Арджуна, это аргументы идущие от ума и привязанности.
Но существует Высшая Справедливость, которая и есть мораль и нравственность.

Можно привести такой пример: наш родственник совершил преступление, а мы по случайности работаем прокурором и должны его осудить. Конечно, наш ум будет нам шептать нечто, похожее на сомнения Арджуны. Всё таки это наш родственник, как то не хорошо его сажать в тюрьму.... Но Закон равен для всех.
 Действовать по совести -значит действовать по Закону, а не так как нам подсказывают наши чувства.

----------


## Natha

> Ух-ты! Круто вы всё повернули.
> 
> На мой взгляд совесть -это как раз комфортное состояние сознания, когда человек цельный, не имеет раздвоенности сознания и легко может  согласовать желания своего ума с Высшей справедливостью.
> Кришна ни в коей мере не советует Арджуне выходить за рамки морали и нравственности, а напротив, как воплощенная Параматма(или совесть) обозначает эти моральные рамки.


 Да, ух я какой…
Не знаю, возможно я и не прав, однако выражение «угрызения совести» отражает не такое уж комфортное состояние сознания. Я думаю, что с самого детства, многие из нас, если ни все, мучились этими самыми «угрызениями».
Если провести опрос, то, мне кажется, что ни один я буду утверждать, что «угрызения совести» - это явный дискомфорт, которого многие желали бы избежать, вот только не знают как.
Если же говорить о …Высшей справедливости…, как о причине этого материального проявления, то именно она и выше любой морали, и совести, хотя и устанавливает «правила игры» в том или ином участке вселенной, заставляя воплощённых действовать по Закону, и обрекая нарушителей на те самые муки совести.
Однако Кришна в конце Гиты так и говорит:
sarvadharmAnparityajya mAmekaM sharaNaM vraja .
ahaM tvA sarvapApebhyo mokShayiShyAmi mA shuchaH .. 18\-66..
"Оставь любую мораль, и ступай под мою защиту,
не переживай, я избавлю тебя от всего негативного".
Вот это и есть путь избавления от страданий - уйти из под влияния любой морали=дхармы.

----------


## Эдвард

> Вот это и есть путь избавления от страданий - уйти из под влияния любой морали=дхармы.


Как это реализуется на практике? Делай что хочешь и не обращай внимания на голос совести?  :smilies:

----------


## Эдвард

> Не знаю, возможно я и не прав, однако выражение «угрызения совести» отражает не такое уж комфортное состояние сознания.


Только тогда, когда человек хочет действовать греховно. Совесть оберегает от неправильных действий и если при контакте с ней мы чувствуем дискомфорт, значит наши желания или действия порочны. Когда человек действует по правилам этого мира и не желает причинять никому страданий телом, умом или речью, то контакт с совестью приносит только счастье.

----------


## Natha

> Как это реализуется на практике? Делай что хочешь и не обращай внимания на голос совести?


А ни кто не может делать то, что он захочет, поскольку каждый занимается тем, к чему стремился в прошлых жизнях. Все тела связаны кармой, или, говоря по-другому, Судьбой. Вот Арджуна, тоже, думал, что он может уйти с поля боя и считал, что у него есть право выбора…, однако, у него существует лишь один выбор – испытывать страдания или нет. Если он под влиянием я-творения будет считать Себя творящим – сознание будет испытывать страдание, если же будет считать, что все связаны кармой и тело – это не Он, а Пракрити, то никакого страдания в сознании не будет. Выполнение любого действия без заинтересованности, то есть как жертвы – избавляет сознание от страдания. Вот это и есть путь к избавлению от морали=дхармы. Вот так и действует высший Пуруша – не слыша никакого голоса совести, поскольку никаких моральных рамок у его сознания нет.
Как вы думаете, слышал ли Кришна «голос совести»?

----------


## Natha

> Когда человек действует по правилам этого мира и не желает причинять никому страданий телом, умом или речью, то контакт с совестью приносит только счастье.


 А если кто-то не выходит из рамок той или иной морали=дхармы, то никакого контакта с совестью и не будет. Я так понимаю, что «волков»  совесть не мучает – поедать тела оленей их мораль и приносит им счастье.

----------


## Эдвард

> А если кто-то не выходит из рамок той или иной морали=дхармы, то  никакого контакта с совестью и не будет. Я так понимаю, что «волков»   совесть не мучает – поедать тела оленей их мораль и приносит им счастье.


Контакт с совестью есть всегда, т.к. именно Параматма управляет всеми процессами в материальном мире, и в том числе состоянием ума. В зависимости от уровня сознания, покрытия оного низшими гунами, живое существо либо прислушивается к голосу совести, как бы больно не было - благость, либо спорит с ним, принимая только угодливые послания - страсть, либо игнорирует или совсем не слышит - невежество. Вы привели пример волков, так вот он в невежестве и имеют право жить по волчьи, это их судьба. У людей все сложнее, есть свобода выбора, свобода желаний. Человек может выбирать как относится к голосу совести, терпеть боль и меняться или отгораживаться и деградировать. Поэтому сравнение с животными не совсем уместно, оно приложимо только к людям с преобладанием невежества, я надеюсь ваш позыв не направлен на это состояние бытия. Ибо невежество, как говорит Кришна:

*"Попадая под влияние гуны невежества, о сын Куру, человек погружается со тьму, становится пассивным, лишается разума и становится жертвой иллюзии.*"
БГ 14.13

Думаю, разумному человеку не хочется такого бытия. Таким образом в наших же интересах прислушиваться к голосу совести, дабы не деградировать. Еще один важный момент заключается в том, что кроме голоса совести необходимо руководствоваться шастрами. По судьбе мы можем иметь не высокий порог чувствительности к голосу совести, но получая духовное знание он увеличивается. И поэтому, то что раньше было нормой и совесть не мучила, становится отвратительным, когда человек получает знание - увеличение гуны благости.

----------


## Эдвард

> А ни кто не может делать то, что он захочет, поскольку каждый занимается  тем, к чему стремился в прошлых жизнях. Все тела связаны кармой, или,  говоря по-другому, Судьбой.


Это не так. Кроме предопределения есть еще и свобода выбора. Один из видов кармы - это крия-мана карма, карма свободы выбора. Если бы все было предопределено, то в духовном знании, наставлениях и усилиях не было бы смысла. Однако на практике мы видим иной результат: духовное знание и усилия меняют жизнь человека. Голос совести - это штурман нашей судьбы, который пытается уберечь нас от ошибок и помогает их исправить. 





> Выполнение любого действия без заинтересованности, то есть как жертвы – избавляет сознание от страдания. Вот это и есть путь к избавлению от морали=дхармы. Вот так и действует высший Пуруша – не слыша никакого голоса совести, поскольку никаких моральных рамок у его сознания нет.


Однако мы не Кришна и не находимся в освобожденном состоянии. И еще один аргумент. Деятельность без привязанности к плодам не подразумевает избавление от морали и долга - дхармы, как раз наоборот. Стих в моей подписи об этом:

*"Ты можешь выполнять предписанные тебе обязанности, но не должен  наслаждаться их плодами. Никогда не считай результаты совершенной тобой  деятельности собственной заслугой и даже не помышляй о том, чтобы  отказаться от выполнения своего долга".*
Бхагавад-Гита, 2.47

Поэтому необходимо продолжать исполнять свой долг, пока он есть. Вспомните известный стих из Гиты:
*
"Человек никогда не должен отказываться от выполнения предписанных ему обязанностей. Если, оказавшись во власти иллюзии, он перестает выполнять их, такой отказ от деятельности называют самоотречением в гуне невежества."
*БГ 18.7



> Как вы думаете, слышал ли Кришна «голос совести»?


Нет, потому как голос совести - это Параматма, форма Самого Кришны  :smilies:  Кришне не нужна совесть, так как Он действует совершенным образом. Совесть нужна нам, чтобы мы не совершали глупостей, находясь в иллюзии своей непогрешимости  :smilies:

----------


## Эдвард

И в принципе, не нужно избавляться ни от морали ни от дхармы, необходимо лишь выбрать правильную систему ценностей и действовать в соответствие с ней. Высшая система ценностей вайшнавов - это служение Кришне. И пока вайшнав находится в материальном мире, он будет исполнять свой материальный долг в духовном состоянии сознания, не пытаясь искусственно отрекаться от деятельности. Как раз то, о чем Кришна говорит Арджуне. Получается, что преданный, хотя и имеет высшую систему ценностей - высшую мораль и дхарму, продолжает исполнять свою материальную дхарму, просто с другим мотивом - без привязанности.  :smilies:

----------


## Natha

> И поэтому, то что раньше было нормой и совесть не мучила, становится отвратительным, когда человек получает знание - увеличение гуны благости.


Вот именно об этом я и говорю, то есть, изменение моральных норм может приводить к «угрызениям совести» и страданиям, или же полному избавлению от этих «угрызений».

----------


## Natha

> Однако мы не Кришна и не находимся в освобожденном состоянии.


Вот, вот абсолютное большинство тел не обладает сознанием Кришны, потому то и испытывает страдания и угрызения. Вот ещё один вопрос: освобождённое состояние – это свобода от чего?

----------


## Natha

> Кришне не нужна совесть, так как Он действует совершенным образом.


 Так, может быть, и нам нужно действовать совершенным образом? – то есть с определённым отношением к тому, что совершаем, то есть приняв, не имеющую ни каких рамок, мораль Кришны, ведь мораль=дхарма - это, не более чем, наша позиция по отношению к тому, что вокруг происходит.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Так, может быть, и нам нужно действовать совершенным образом? – то есть с определённым отношением к тому, что совершаем, то есть приняв, не имеющую ни каких рамок, мораль Кришны, ведь мораль=дхарма - это, не более чем, наша позиция по отношению к тому, что вокруг происходит.


Разве мораль Кришны не имеет никаких рамок?

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> А ни кто не может делать то, что он захочет, поскольку каждый занимается тем, к чему стремился в прошлых жизнях.  Все тела связаны кармой, или, говоря по-другому, Судьбой. Вот Арджуна, тоже, думал, что он может уйти с поля боя и считал, что у него есть право выбора…, однако, у него существует лишь один выбор – испытывать страдания или нет.


Как ни печально такое восприятия Судьбы -как фатума есть у очень многих людей. Однако шастры это отвергают, а практика  подтверждает :smilies: 
Шастры говорят о наличии у воплощенной Души, хотя и ограниченной, но свободы выбора.

Как минимум у нас есть три варианта: 
действовать в тамасе
действовать в страсти
действовать в невежестве.

И также есть 4 вариант -действовать в полном Сознании Кишны, то есть в соответствием с Высшим воплощением Совести(Параматмы). Чтобы действовать таким образом, нужно освободиться от влияния гун. А освобождение от гун происходит тогда, когда мы действуем в полном Сознании Кришны, то есть в полном соответствии с Совестью, или Параматмой в нашем сердце.






> Если он под влиянием я-творения будет считать Себя творящим – сознание будет испытывать страдание, если же будет считать, что все связаны кармой и тело – это не Он, а Пракрити, то никакого страдания в сознании не будет. Выполнение любого действия без заинтересованности, то есть как жертвы – избавляет сознание от страдания. Вот это и есть путь к избавлению от морали=дхармы. Вот так и действует высший Пуруша – не слыша никакого голоса совести, поскольку никаких моральных рамок у его сознания нет.
> Как вы думаете, слышал ли Кришна «голос совести»?


Кришна есть сам воплощенная Совесть. Если мы понимаем совесть, как тот голос, который слышим в своём сердце и который не позволяет нам действовать не правильно, то есть Параматму.  Поэтому как он может слышать Совесть, если Он сам и есть Совесть?
Мы действуем -Параматма наблюдает. И когда наши действия не соответствуют Законам Бога, мы испытываем дискомфорт, даже если с мирской точки зрения поступаем правильно.

Но если мы действуем по Совести, то есть в соответствии с Божественными законами, мы будет удовлетворены, даже если нас будет порицать общество.
Мирская мораль может меняться, Божественная Мораль -не изменяется никогда.

Между моралью и дхармой я бы не ставила знак равенства.
хотя говорят, что вайшье позволено обманывать, а кшатрию убивать, это не означает, что вайшье позволено всегда и всех обманываать, а кшатрию позволено убивать всех и при любых условиях.
У каждой варны есть свои рамки для дозволенных действий, которые как раз и определяются моральными принципами или Божественными Законами.

----------


## Эдвард

> Вот именно об этом я и говорю, то есть, изменение моральных норм может  приводить к «угрызениям совести» и страданиям, или же полному избавлению  от этих «угрызений»


Если под избавлением от "угрызений" вы подразумеваете полную чистоту сознания и деятельность в соответствие с желаниями Кришны, то я с вами соглашусь  :smilies:  




> Вот, вот абсолютное большинство тел не обладает сознанием Кришны,  потому то и испытывает страдания и угрызения. Вот ещё один вопрос:  освобождённое состояние – это свобода от чего?


С первым предложением полностью согласен. Освобожденное состояние - это свобода от ложного эго, и, как следствие, свобода от гун материальной природы.

----------


## Эдвард

> Так, может быть, и нам нужно действовать совершенным образом? – то есть с  определённым отношением к тому, что совершаем, то есть приняв, не  имеющую ни каких рамок, мораль Кришны


Да, действовать необходимо совершенно, то есть все делать как подношение Господу: 
*
"Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, какие бы аскезы и пожертвования не совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне.*"
БГ 9.27.

Действовать совершенно, не означает действовать без рамок. Истинная свобода - это полная зависимость от Кришны. Кришна может действовать как захочет и всем от этого будет только хорошо. Когда душа пытается так жить, то всем бывает плохо и ей в первую очередь, поэтому нужны определенные правила и предписания, суть - рамки. В этом и разница между нами  :smilies: 




> ведь мораль=дхарма - это, не  более чем, наша позиция по отношению к тому, что вокруг происходит.


Не совсем так. Дхарма - это не наша позиция, это то, какой она должна быть. К примеру дхарма воина - защищать, и когда он делает это, то он исполняет дхарму, иначе адхарма. Наша позиция может быть как дхармой, так и адхармой. В этом мире кроме относительности, есть еще и Абсолют, Который устанавливает, что правильно, что не правильно - и это Кришна.  :smilies:

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Если под избавлением от "угрызений" вы подразумеваете полную чистоту сознания и деятельность в соответствие с желаниями Кришны, то я с вами соглашусь  
> .


А я всё равно против такой постановки вопроса :vedma: 

Есть полностью бессовестные люди, у которых окончательно спутаны понятия о правильном и не правильном. Они тоже не испытывают никаких мук и угрызений совести.
Мы что, будем считать их полностью освобожденными Душами, действующими в полном Сознании Кришны?

На каком бы уровне мы не находились, от падения никто не застрахован, и если человек будет глушить голос своей совести тем, что будет думать, что "действует в соответствии с Волей Бога", он ступит на очень скользкий путь.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Да.....  :doom: 
Зато я теперь, наконец поняла философию тех людей, которые будучи как бы преданными, совершают неблаговидные и просто греховные поступки. Воруют храмовые деньги, например, или еще какие-то похуже вещи делают.....и не испытывают при этом никаких мук совести.

----------


## Эдвард

Не, я не имел ввиду того, что вы подумали  :smilies:  Суть моих слов в другом: конфликтов с совестью, угрызений, нет у того, кто находится с совестью в полном согласии  :smilies:  
А это уже подразумевает принятие духовного учителя, шастр и садху. Разве есть другой пусть встать на путь согласия с совестью?  :smilies:  По сути дела, мук совести нет у того, кто реализовал стих из Шикшаштаки "терпеливее дерева и смиреннее соломы на дороге". Невозможно избавиться от страданий без избавления от ложного эго.

То о чем вы пишите - это самый легкий путь избавления от мук совести. Настолько упорствовать в своей правоте и погрузиться из-за этого в невежество, что голос совести перестает быть различим. Страшное и бесперспективное (в плане счастья) состояние сознания... упаси Господь от такого.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Не, я не имел ввиду того, что вы подумали  Суть моих слов в другом: конфликтов с совестью, угрызений, нет у того, кто находится с совестью в полном согласии  
>   .


Вас, Эдвард я поняла, что вы имеете ввиду.
Только форум читают разные люди, не все знакомы с тонкостями философии. Поэтому я думаю, мы должны быть предельно точными в формулировках и не допускать двусмысленности.

----------


## Natha

Вот интересно, откуда я могу знать, мучает ли совесть берущего взятки чиновника? Или же он ликует, от того, что он такой «крутой» и состоятельный? Однако я думаю, что эти две позиции являются несовершенными и вовлекают в новое рождение, а вот нейтральное состояние сознания, то есть лишённое любой моральной окраски, не вовлекает в самсару, разве нет?  То есть ни осуждение, ни одобрение не являются совершенством, а вот нейтральность, на мой взгляд, - совершенство, может быть я не прав?  Даже если я столь высоко морален и осуждаю взяточника – разве такая позиция не вовлечёт меня в самсару? А если я никого не осуждаю, с позиций любой морали, разве это вовлечёт в самсару?
Вот мусульманин наелся свинины и его мучает совесть – это что, голос Параматмы? Но у этого мусульманина пять жён – и это его нисколько не мучает – ведь это в соответствии с рамками ислама, это что, одобрение Параматмы? Однако православный трескает свинину каждый божий день, почему же голос Параматмы его не изнуряет? Как вы думаете, если православный заведёт себе пять жён будут ли у него муки совести?
Или вот, европейские девушки носят юбки под самую ватерлинию, загорают в бикини и даже топлес…, кто они для мусульман? А жительницы Полинезии, вообще голыми ходят, почему Параматма их не мучает? Я, конечно, извиняюсь, но если Ямуна Джая появится в юбке выше колен, она что будет считаться грешницей или аморальной?
Кто мне ответит: царица Кунти, родившая до брака и выбросившая в лес малыша, моральна или аморальна, были ли у неё угрызения совести? Или, потом, она же, родившая сыновей не от мужа? Или Пандавы, азартно играющие в кости и пьющие алкоголь – моральны или нет? Я мог бы ещё долго приводить примеры относительности морали…, но разве то, что я упомянул, не говорит о том, что в следовании мусульманской или христианской, или любой другой… морали нет никакого совершенства? И если признать, что мораль – это голос Высшего разума, то этот Высший разум, явно не лишён чувства юмора, разрешая одним есть свинину, а другим, под видом божественной заповеди, запрещая….

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> И если признать, что мораль – это голос Высшего разума, то этот Высший разум, явно не лишён чувства юмора, разрешая одним есть свинину, а другим, под видом божественной заповеди, запрещая….


Вам следует понять разницу между Заповедями или Законами Бога, которые неизменны, и рекомендациями для поведения тех или иных верующих, которые меняются в соответствии с временем, местом и обстоятельствами.

Восприятие на уровне: что есть что не есть, это очень примитивный уровень восприятия религии -на уровне анна-майя, как говорится.
Спросите у любого христианина: что такое Пасха?
80% людей ответят: это когда кушают пасхальные куличи и крашенные яички :smilies: 

Но Божественная Мораль определяется не тем, что кушают или не кушают, а тем, *ради чего* это делают.

Думаю, уместно будет привести последдний, итоговый стих из БхагавадГиты, чтобы подитожить спор: связана ли мораль и нравственность с Богом или нет.

йатра йогешварах кришно йатра партхо дханур-дхарах татра шрир виджайо бхутир дхрува нитир матир мама

Где бы ни присутствовал Кришна, повелитель всех мистиков, и где бы ни находился Арджуна, великий лучник, там непременно будет изобилие, победа, необычайная сила и *нравственность*. Таково мое мнение».

И отрывок из комментраия Шрилы Прабхупады:

Многие недалекие люди воспринимают «Бхагавад-гиту» лишь как обсуждение некоторых вопросов между двумя соратниками на поле боя, но такая книга не могла бы стать Священным писанием. Некоторые люди могут возразить, что Кришна приказывал Арджуне сражаться, что безнравственно, однако истинное положение вещей ясно выражено в утверждении о том, что «Бхагавад-гита» — высшее наставление о нравственности. Эта высшая нравственность выражена в тридцать четвертом стихе девятой главы, где сказано: ман-мана бхава мад-бхактах. Человек должен стать преданным Кришны. Суть любой религии заключается в том, чтобы вручить себя Кришне (сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа). Наставления «Бхагавад-гиты» описывают наивысший процесс религии и нравственности. Все другие пути, возможно, и ведут к очищению и, в конечном счете, к этому процессу, но последнее наставление «Гиты» — вручить себя Кришне — является последним словом во всякой морали и всякой религии. Таково заключение восемнадцатой главы.

Из «Бхагавад-гиты» можно уяснить, что самоосознание посредством философских спекуляций или медитации — это лишь один путь, но высшее совершенство заключается в том, чтобы полностью вручить себя Кришне. В этом суть «Бхагавад-гиты». Путь соблюдения регулирующих принципов в соответствии с укладами общественной жизни и в рамках различных религиозных направлений, возможно, и сокровенный путь знания. Но хотя религиозные обряды и сокровенны, медитация и развитие знания — еще более сокровенны. А наставление вручить себя Кришне в преданном служении, в полном сознании Кришны — самое сокровенное. Такова суть восемнадцатой главы.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> вот нейтральное состояние сознания, то есть лишённое любой моральной окраски, не вовлекает в самсару, разве нет? То есть ни осуждение, ни одобрение не являются совершенством, а вот нейтральность, на мой взгляд, - совершенство, может быть я не прав?


Вы наверное прониклись философией буддизма или другими учениями, цель которых является нейтральное состояние сознания, нирвана или пустота.
Философия пустоты или нейтральности сознания - это тоже Путь, но это не путь преданного, вайшнава.
Путь нейтральности тем и опасен, что приводит к аморальности.

Хотя преданный является человеком устойчивого разума, он не нейтрален, он стоит на стороне Кришны, воплощенной Параматмы, а следовательно  Совести и Высших нравственных принципов.

Если бы это было не так, то в самом начале Бхагавад Гиты, Кришна сказал бы Арджуне:" а правда, зачем они тебе все нужны, родственники эти, моральные принципы, бросай лук и топай в лес медитировать на пустоту"(у Арджуны в запасе были кстати, и такой вариант).

Но Бхагаван велел Арджуне сражаться, и подробно объяснил почему.

----------


## Natha

> Вам следует понять разницу между Заповедями или Законами Бога, которые неизменны, и рекомендациями для поведения тех или иных верующих, которые меняются в соответствии с временем, местом и обстоятельствами.
> 
> Восприятие на уровне: что есть что не есть, это очень примитивный уровень восприятия религии -на уровне анна-майя, как говорится.


 Скажите, а что мы с вами сейчас обсуждаем? – если не ошибаюсь, то явление сознания, которое, *в быту*, обозначается словом совесть, разве не так? А, поскольку …рекомендации для поведения тех или иных верующих…, нарушение которых и вызывает это дискомфортное состояние …меняются в соответствии с временем, местом и обстоятельствами…, то есть являются относительными, то обращать внимание на эти рекомендации, как и на угрызения совести, не стоит. Как не стоит обращать внимание и на мораль, которая и состоит из этих относительных …рекомендаций для поведения тех или иных верующих…
А, лично мне, всё равно что есть, и что пить…, поскольку, тут я с вами полностью согласен …это очень примитивный уровень восприятия религии…, однако, странно, что вайшнавы очень строго пытаются следовать этому примитивизму, находящемуся …на уровне анна-майа…
И, лично мне, ближе …Божественная мораль…, которая есть мораль Высшей Личности и не ограничена уровнем анна-майа, и не приводит к угрызениям совести, которые являются следствием отождествления с телом.
Вы привели очень показательный стих из Гиты, однако выражение _dhruvA nItir_  - это «прочная нравственность=мораль», а вовсе не …рекомендации для поведения тех или иных верующих которые меняются в соответствии с временем, местом и обстоятельствами… Может быть я и повторяюсь, но единственная прочная мораль – это мораль Высшей Личности. Напомню, мы с вами обсуждаем «совесть», которая проявляется при нарушении временных регулирующих принципов.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> И, лично мне, ближе …Божественная мораль…, которая есть мораль Высшей Личности и не ограничена уровнем анна-майа, и не приводит к угрызениям совести, которые являются следствием отождествления с телом.
> Вы привели очень показательный стих из Гиты, однако выражение _dhruvA nItir_  - это «прочная нравственность=мораль», а вовсе не …рекомендации для поведения тех или иных верующих которые меняются в соответствии с временем, местом и обстоятельствами… Может быть я и повторяюсь, но единственная прочная мораль – это мораль Высшей Личности. Напомню, мы с вами обсуждаем «совесть», которая проявляется при нарушении временных регулирующих принципов.


Я так думаю, что Параматма как раз контролирует высшие Божественные принципы, а не переменные.
Может быть, конечно это не у всех так.

Есть много историй  объясняющих эту разницу... ну например про Харидаса Тхакура, к которому пришла проститутка.
По меркам мирской морали он не должен был с ней общаться, но по принципам Высшей Морали, он разрешил ей оставаться рядом, но будучи не привязанным к мирскому вожделению, сумел сделать из неё преданную.

Есть еще разные истории...их все знают.... про двух монахов которые переходили речку и один из них перенес на руках женщину....

есть в хрстианстве подобные истории, я слышала про одного строгого монаха которому под страхом смерти плохие парни велели выпить вино (он был очень строг в этом плане) и он просто выпил и пошел своей дорогой. 

То есть у святых вопросов по этому поводу не возникает. Их Совесть - это и есть Параматма или Господь в сердце.

----------


## Natha

> Вы наверное прониклись философией буддизма или другими учениями, цель которых является нейтральное состояние сознания, нирвана или пустота.
> Философия пустоты или нейтральности сознания - это тоже Путь, но это не путь преданного, вайшнава.
> Путь нейтральности тем и опасен, что приводит к аморальности.
> 
> Хотя преданный является человеком устойчивого разума, он не нейтрален, он стоит на стороне Кришны, воплощенной Параматмы, а следовательно  Совести и Высших нравственных принципов.
> 
> Если бы это было не так, то в самом начале Бхагавад Гиты, Кришна сказал бы Арджуне:" а правда, зачем они тебе все нужны, родственники эти, моральные принципы, бросай лук и топай в лес медитировать на пустоту"(у Арджуны в запасе были кстати, и такой вариант).
> 
> Но Бхагаван велел Арджуне сражаться, и подробно объяснил почему.


 Я проникся идеей Бхагавадгиты, хотя и знаю что такое буддизм. Термин «нирвана» не является собственностью буддизма:
_eShA brAhmI sthitiH pArtha nainAM prApya vimuhyati .
sthitvAsyAmantakAle.api brahmanirvANam R^ichchhati .. 2\-72..
«О! Сын Притхи, это и есть состоянье брахмана, его достигнув не впадают в заблуждение, пребывая в нём даже в конце отпущенного срока достигают Брахма-нирваны»._
и даже в буддизме не означает пустоту, как отсутствие чего-то, да и термин «шунйата» вовсе не означает пустоту как таковую.
Скажите, а как вывести сознание из под влияния двойственности, которая и является одной из причин вовлечения в самсару? 
И если кто-то стоит …на стороне Кришны…, то почему не между условным добром и условным злом, которые есть проявления двойственности? Неужели Кришна подвержен двойственности? А если не подвержен, то где ещё быть как не посередине?
Вся Гита пронизана идеей выхода из под влияния, двойственности:
_sukhaduHkhe same kR^itvA lAbhAlAbhau jayAjayau .
tato yuddhAya yujyasva naivaM pApamavApsyasi .. 2\-38..
«Сделав одинаковыми счастье и горе, потерю и обретение, победу и поражение, затем вступай в битву, так ты не впадёшь в грех».
_А Кришна так и сказал, что любую деятельность нужно исполнять без привязанности так как пишет Эдвард, ссылаясь на Гита.2.47, и между уходом лес и участием в битве нет никакой разницы, как и между поеданием плоти растений и поеданием плоти животных.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> между уходом лес и участием в битве нет никакой разницы, как и между поеданием плоти растений и поеданием плоти животных.


...а также и между убийством сотен невинных людей в метро....
Какая разница? Мы же едим растения? Почему мы не можем убивать людей если находимся в абсолютной недвойственности?

... и тут мы переходим к третьей главе Бхагавад Гиты :smilies: 

Арджуна сказал: «О Джанардана, о Кешава! Почему Ты хочешь вовлечь меня в эту страшную войну, если считаешь, что путь разума лучше кармической деятельности?
Мой разум смущен Твоими двусмысленными наставлениями. Поэтому, прошу Тебя, скажи определенно, что будет самым лучшим для меня».

Кришна отвечает:

Невозможно простым отказом от деятельности освободиться от кармических реакций, и одним только отречением невозможно достичь совершенства.

И Прабхупада поясняет:

Образ жизни в отречении может быть принят *только человеком, прошедшим процесс очищения, который состоит в выполнении предписанных обязанностей, для того и установленных, чтобы очистить сердца материалистически настроенных людей*.    

И как я это понимаю: пока сердце человека не чисто, а осквернено вожделением, гневом, завистью и так далее, он не может практиковать недвойственность.
Мы уже выяснили. что уровень покрытия иллюзией или загрязнености сердца может быть разным. Кто-то вообще не слышит голос совести(Параматмы), и действует как демон, только руководствуясь своими телесными желаниям. У кого-то голос Параматмы еле слышен, с трудом пробивается через эгоистичные желания и иногда переплетается с ними.
Кто-то слышит голос Параматмы достаточно ясно, хотя и не всегда.

Но не зависимо от того, на каком изначальном уровне человек находится, если он здесь родился -он обусловлен и его сердце не может быть абсолютно чистым, следовательно, он не может выносить суждения только руководствуясь своим умом.

Поэтому каждый человек, прежде чем претендовать на уровень чистого брахмана - должен пройти через очищение своего сердца,  под руководством истинного духовного учителя.

----------


## Natha

> Я так думаю, что Параматма как раз контролирует высшие Божественные принципы, а не переменные.
> Может быть, конечно это не у всех так.


 А мы с вами и ведём речь о проявлении дискомфортного состояния сознания, когда кто-то, приняв переменные моральные принципы, и назвав их Божественными, испытывает страдания при выходе из им же установленных рамок. Не могли бы вы упомянуть о …высших Божественных принципах…

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> А мы с вами и ведём речь о проявлении дискомфортного состояния сознания, когда кто-то, приняв переменные моральные принципы, и назвав их Божественными, испытывает страдания при выходе из им же установленных рамок. Не могли бы вы упомянуть о …высших Божественных принципах…


Милосердие, Целомудрие, Чистота и Правдивость.

На этой позитивной ноте, я думаю, можно и закрыть эту тему.

----------


## Dmitri

Со-весть - голос (весть) Бога в душе человека. Совесть, как и мораль, одобряет или порицает помыслы человека.  Но совесть от Бога, а мораль - это нормы, созданные самими людьми. Поэтому здесь скорее всего терминологическое непонимание. 
Человеку по жизни необходимо слушать то, что говорит ему Бог через его внутренний мир и через язык Жизни, тогда человек будет действовать всегда наилучшим образом и необратимо будет страновиться праведнее. Совесть - внутренний голос от Бога, а тот голос, что появляется во внутреннем мире человека при отступлении от определённых норм поведения в обществе - это не угрызения совести, а угрызения общественным мнением, например: "Как на меня посмотрят другие? У меня же пятно на одежде!". Внутренний мир человека обладает множеством внутренних голосов (исходящих из бессознательного), среди которых есть и голос от Бога, надо только его различать. Различается он так: если то, что я выполняю по указанию внутреннего голоса ведёт ко благу всех и каждого, то этот голос от Бога. А через те "угрызения", что создаёт общественное мнение, надо учиться перешагивать при необходимости, когда Бог вам это позволяет. Например, многим школьникам "стрёмно" от того, что у него нет крутого телефона. Для Бога безразлично то, какой у тебя телефон, как и то какая у тебя одежда, поэтому такие угрызения от общественного мнения не нужно воспринимать всерьёз. 

Что касается людей, которые исполняют все предписанные писанием правила, но Богу по совести не верят, то они ограничивают себя в познании только лишь священным писанием: "совесть" в пределах писания, но жизнь многообразна и в писании не всегда можно найти нужный ответ, поэтому человеку необходимо уметь общаться с Богом на прямую без посредников - через совесть. В Коране по этому поводу написано, что если бы море сделалось чернилами, то не хватило бы этих чернил, чтобы написать все слова, которые Бог хотел бы сказать людям. В Библии то же самое: Дух Святой (Бог) - наставник на всякую истину

----------


## Natha

Dmitri
У меня, по-поводу вашего сообщения несколько вопросов, например, что такое …душа человека…? Или, разве не являются моралью христианские заповеди, по которым жила средневековая Европа? Как определить, что такое …голос Бога…? Я такого никогда не слышал, наверное потому, что не знаю что является …благом всех и каждого…? Вот вы знаете, что является благом для меня? Или, вот, нацисты считали, что надо всех евреев перебить, и это будет благом для всех, потому что, по их мнению евреи – паразиты человечества, разве нам нужно соглашаться с понятием …благо всех и каждого…? Или, раньше я испытывал дискомфортное состояние сознания, которое, скорее всего, и является угрызениями совести, а теперь уже не испытываю, хотя никаких заповедей – ни христианских, ни мусульманских, ни иудейских… не соблюдаю, так может быть это и есть …позволение Бога…, и я достиг совершенства? А, может быть, те, кто заявляют, что они слышат …голос Бога…, и выдают это за истину, указаниям которой нужно следовать, что-то не так поняли, и, когда я прислушивался к их мнению, меня мучила совесть именно потому, что я следовал не велениям Бога, а частному мнению плохо осведомлённых личностей?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Все имеет свое предназначение, и потому может именоваться благом. У души есть два пути, в противоположных направлениях. Дорога одна, но она двунаправленна. Сущность у души одна. Она и есть объективно существующее благо. Можно ли сказать, что беспричинная милость Бога вмешивается в свободу выбора? Конечно. Выбор вообще невозможен без участия других. Как и зачем можно было бы что-то выбирать, если б не было больше никого, кроме меня? В чем тогда благо моей сущности, зачем тогда нужен выбор? Выбор тем и интересен душе, что он зависит от кого-то. Нет никакого предназначения у абсолютно свободного выбора. Поэтому абсолютно свободного, независимого выбора и не существует. Это и называется иллюзией. Иллюзия существует, она имеет предназначение и является свого рода благом. Она является силой влияния на выбор, и она определяет одно из двух направлений. Она доставляет радость зависимости. Но свобода выбирать независимо - это то, что иллюзия навязывает, чего однако не существует, но к чему все стремятся. Это процесс взаимодействия, он реален, он и является скрытой целью, приносящей душе вкус жизни. Само направление в эту сторону объективно, но цель эфимерна. Она существует как эфимерность. Быть эфимерностью ее предназначение и благо. Обретение независимости хоть и считаеся благом, но полная независимость никогда не достигается. Всегда остается что-то, зависимость от чего приносит радость. Это и определяет наш выбор. Но осознать это, как состоявшееся обретение, под влиянием иллюзии невозможно. Обретение, как бесконечный процесс, как движение к несуществующей цели - это часть вечной сущности души, и это благо. Движение в обратном направлении тоже бесконечно, и оно тоже происходит под влиянием неких сил, создающих антуражные иллюзии, но это движение осознанно зависимое, и цель реально существует, цель не иллюзорна, т.к. она по своей воле позволяет себя достичь, а потом вновь ускользает. Таким образом движение в этом направлении зависит от высшей воли, - от воли, ставящей душу под свою зависимость, и выбор души двигаться в эту сторону делается на основе осознания этой зависимости, благодаря ее принятию.

----------


## Dmitri

Википедия:

Мора́ль (лат. moralis — касающийся нравов) — один из основных способов нормативной регуляции действий человека в обществе; особая форма общественного сознания и вид общественных отношений.	

Совесть — способность личности *самостоятельно* формулировать собственные нравственные обязанности и реализовать нравственный самоконтроль, требовать от себя их выполнения и производить оценку совершаемых ей поступков; одно из выражений нравственного самосознания личности. 

Мораль от людей, совесть от Бога.  А люди в оценке своего поведения могут во многом искренне заблуждаться, в т.ч. заблуждаться, бездумно наслушавшись авторитетных лидеров и священных писаний, но не веря при этом Богу по совести, что и выражается в конечном итоге в "перебивании евреев" как якобы способе решения всех проблем. Поэтому выявлять заблуждения свои и других людей могут и должны сами люди посредством диалектики (поиска истины через постановку наводящих вопросов)  и прямого диалога с Богом, Который с каждым человеком ведет диалог сокровенно, надо лишь прислушаться к своему внутреннему миру. Диалектика выявляет взаимные заблуждения между людьми и таким образом все могут прийти к единому мнению относительно поставленного на обсуждение вопроса.

Natha, давайте будем различать то, что создано и интерпретированно людьми (писания, заповеди, мораль) и то что непосредственно от Бога (совесть). Могу посоветовать вам прочитать Евангелие Мира от Ессеев - в ней можно найти многое из того, что я здесь изложил.

Если вы отвергаете прямой диалог с Богом как нормальный способ жить в ладу с людьми, природой, Мирозданием и Богом, то это ставит перед необходимостью выработать альтернативу. А ведь на бумаге все регулирующие нормы Жизни во всём её многообразии не пропишешь (о чём приведённая сура из Корана), то следование Писаниям, разработка кодексов, законов и прочая талмудистика это тупиковый путь. На такой основе добронравственного общества не создать.

У Вас написано "И, лично мне, ближе …Божественная мораль…, которая есть мораль Высшей Личности"
Как я могу её ощутить, воспринять или где прочитать?

----------


## Natha

Если рассматривать вот эти слова Дмитрия … если то, что я выполняю по указанию внутреннего голоса ведёт ко благу всех и каждого, то этот голос от Бога…, и вот эту цитату из вашего сообщения, с которой я полностью согласен,


> Все имеет свое предназначение, и потому может именоваться благом.


то не стоит удивляться тому, что я избавлен от этих самых угрызений совести, поскольку я, на самом деле, не вижу ни в своих действиях, ни в своих мыслях того, что лишает блага …любого и каждого…, даже если мои мысли и действия могут быть порицаемы и точки зрения любой морали и заповедей.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> не стоит удивляться тому, что я избавлен от этих самых угрызений совести, поскольку я, на самом деле, не вижу ни в своих действиях, ни в своих мыслях того, что лишает блага …любого и каждого…, даже если мои мысли и действия могут быть порицаемы и точки зрения любой морали и заповедей.


А вы можете привести примеры таковых ваших мыслей и действий? А то как-то всё абстрактно.

----------


## Natha

Dmitri 
Напомню, что я понимаю под словом совесть, и думаю, что не только я: На мой взгляд, совесть – это определённое дискомфортное состояние сознания и главная причина этих мук совести – возможный выход за границы моральных рамок, без которых не может существовать сознание присущее, по крайней мере, человеческому телу. Я вместе с вами буду доказывать условность этих рамок, ведь если я не ошибаюсь, вы, так же как и я, считаете, что авторитет лидеров и священных писаний относителен. Однако истина проста – абсолютное большинство живущих на нашей планете втискивает своё сознание в рамки морали, которая освящена авторитетом вот этих сменяющих одно другое священных писаний. Даже моё сознание не может существовать без морали, полностью это признаю, однако, я принял мораль=дхарму описанную Кришной для своего измученного муками совести друга Арджуны, и, также как и Арджуна, избавился от этих самых угрызений, поскольку мораль Кришны лишена рамок,  понятий добра и зла, и любых оценок, типа хорошее-плохое.
С чего вы взяли, что  я отвергаю прямой диалог с Нечто, которое именуется словом Бог. Мне кажется, что именно сейчас я и пишу под Его диктовку, и если в моих словах имеется хоть какая-то логика, то это именно Его заслуга. И если вы задали вопрос, как вы можете …ощутить, воспринять…, отвечаю – вот именно читая эти строки, вы ощущаете и воспринимаете. В моих словах нет ни мании величия, ни иронии, потому что я придерживаюсь мнения, что именно Нечто контролирует любое сознание и просвещает в меру способности и желания индивида понять что-либо.
Вот и спрашиваю вас, можно ли рассматривать мою писанину как божественное откровение.

----------


## Natha

> А вы можете привести примеры таковых ваших мыслей и действий? А то как-то всё абстрактно.


А дело в том, что я не могу привести вам никакого примера, поскольку состояние внутреннего дискомфорта полностью исчезло. К тому же, если бы я, даже, и привёл вам какой-то пример, то это, автоматически, означало бы противоречие себе самому. Знаете, это как выздоровление после затяжной и хронической болезни, то есть, человек, вдруг, обнаруживает, что но здоров, и задав себе вопрос, мол ...какое лекарство помогло выздороветь..., находит простой ответ. Вот так и я,  ...лекарство мораль Кришны...

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> А дело в том, что я не могу привести вам никакого примера, поскольку состояние внутреннего дискомфорта полностью исчезло.


Не понимаю, почему не можете. Я попросил привести примеры ваших мыслей и действий, которые противоречат морали и  заповедям, но не тревожат вашу совесть. Разве не об этом вы писали: "...я избавлен от этих самых угрызений совести, поскольку я, на самом деле, не вижу ни в своих действиях, ни в своих мыслях того, что лишает блага …любого и каждого…, даже если мои мысли и действия могут быть порицаемы и точки зрения любой морали и заповедей".

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Dmitri 
> Напомню, что *я понимаю под словом совесть*, и думаю, что не только я:* На мой взгляд, совесть – это определённое дискомфортное состояние сознания и главная причина этих мук совести – возможный выход за границы моральных рамок, без которых не может существовать сознание присущее, по крайней мере, человеческому телу*.


Я конечно понимаю, что в какой-то степени вы просто "философствуете" и ничего плохого не подразумеваете за своими словами.
Но всё же, когда мы вслух что-то произносим или пишем публично, мы должны пользоваться общеприняыми терминами и представлениями, чтобы не быть превратно понятым другими.

Выйти за уровень моральных рамок -означает -действовать аморально, а избавиться от мук совести -это означает действовать бессовестно. И не важно кто и что под этим подразумевает.

Избавиться от дискомфортного состояния сознания, это тоже не всегда есть хорошо. К примеру, кто-то в первый раз крадет или убивает, и в первый раз, это, наверное, всегда дискомфортно.
Но потом человек привыкает, голос совести заглушается, и он уже не испытвает никаких мук совести.
Но  это не означает, что он не деградирует при этом. Деградирует. Потому что он нарушает  Божественные законы: не убий и не укради(они так или иначе есть во всех религиях).

Я несколько лет наблюдала трансформацию одного парня на рынке, который совсем молодым начал работать  убийцей животных. То есть он забивал по утрам животных, которых ему привозили на рынок.
Вначале он выглядел немного "прибалдевшим" слегка, потом постепенно, стал выглядеть всё более и более ужасно.
Деградация начала проявляться даже в его внешности.
И однажды я разговаривала с человеком, который хорошо его знает и он сказал, что сейчас этот парень убивает животных с наслаждением,  хотя вначале "трусил".
Нужно ли кому то подобное "избавление от внутреннего дискомфорта"?




> Dmitri Вот и спрашиваю вас, можно ли рассматривать мою писанину как божественное откровение.


Нет. Потому что существуют вполне определенные определения, что такое божественное откровение.

----------


## Лена

Совесть - Бог в сердце !

----------


## Natha

> Не понимаю, почему не можете.


 Встречный вопрос, а вы помните, что вы делали или о чём вы помышляли месяц тому назад? Вот и я не помню, но помню лишь одно, что проявлений того, что в детстве и юности именовалось угрызениями совести уже нет, то есть я стал полностью бессовестным. Но могу сказать, что без штанов по улице я не хожу, и вовсе не потому, что меня мучает совесть, а, просто потому, что холодно.
Кроме того, я знаю, как и вы, что существует уголовный кодекс, и если я сейчас буду тут перечислять поступки и мысли, то окажусь в тюрьме, или психушке, или меня кто-нибудь зарежет…, поскольку уголовный кодекс никто не отменял. Вот я и не собираюсь никого тут шокировать или провоцировать разными перечислениями, чтобы его, потом, не мучила совесть, что из-за него я попал в места не столь отдалённые.
Однако, существуют метафоры…, так вот:
Несколько лет назад, в Европе и США было несколько судебных процессов на которых судили врачей, помогающих безнадёжно больным людям избавиться от страданий путём эвтаназии, так вот, ставя себя на место этих врачей я не капельки не испытываю никаких угрызений и считаю подобную помощь благом и избавлением от страданий…

Предлагаю меня не банить, а то Андрея Афанасьевича будет мучить совесть, ведь это он втянул меня вот в эти фантазии.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Встречный вопрос, а вы помните, что вы делали или о чём вы помышляли месяц тому назад? Вот и я не помню...


Порой совесть напоминает мне о том, что было уже давным давно,  и, вспоминая, я испытываю жгучий стыд.



> Предлагаю меня не банить, а то Андрея Афанасьевича будет мучить совесть, ведь это он втянул меня вот в эти фантазии.


За это совесть меня мучить не будет,  :mig:   но и причин для бана я не вижу.

----------


## Dmitri

Мы живём в обществе и у каждого человека есть свои интересы. У вас есть свои интересы, у меня свои и других другие. И взаимные интересы мы должны соблюдать (это называется справедливость), чтобы не было конфликта интересов. И если у меня кто-то украдёт что-либо из своекорыстия и не вернёт мне, поскольку его не будут мучать угрызения совести, то по справедливости я должен его наказать, чтобы неповадно было и мне не важно каких убеждений и взглядов придерживался человек. Конечно, лучше будет для моей кармы если я такого человека прощу, но не все так смогут. Так что ваш путь довольно опасен для окружающих и для вас лично, если вы собрались жить в обществе на основе своих критериев хорошо/плохо (которые выражают нравственность человека), либо вообще без них (т.е. безнравственно), не учитывая интересы других людей. Добро и зло в каждой конкретной ситуации можно различить явно на основе совести, которая дана Свыше каждому человеку и в диалоге между людьми.

Вы говорите о дхарме. Я конечно не специалист по Ведам, я только учусь)), но считаете ли вы, что дхарма может быть и у вора, и у проститутки, и у маньяка, т.е. это своего рода врожденная предрасположенность к определённому роду занятий, т.е. кому-то Свыше предопределено быть торговцем, кому-то воином, кому-то вором, кому-то учителем, кому-то политиком? Т.е. если у Арджуны дхарма кшатрия, то его дело убивать врагов и он свою карму этим не испортит. Если у человека дхарма вора, то если он украдёт, то карма от этого не пострадает. Я правильно вас понял?

----------


## Natha

> Совесть - Бог в сердце !


 Об этом уже писалось, однако, я повторюсь: Если совесть – это Бог в сердце, значит я с ним в ладу,  раз уж он меня не изнуряет всякими там муками, и стало быть  я на правильном пути – приняв, после долгих исканий, его мораль и совет: Считать любое достижение и неудачу его промыслом, и не делить мир на чёрное и белое.

----------


## Natha

Ямуна Джая,
Именно для того, чтобы кто-то меня понял не превратно, я и сформулировал своё определение понятия совесть, по крайней мере, любой читающий мои сообщения понимает, какой смысл я вкладываю в понятие совесть. Общепринятые определения не всегда годятся, вот спросите у христиан, мол, что такое душа, которую они собираются спасать…, лично я так и не мог услышать формулировки. Надеюсь, что я дал более-менее вразумительное определение слову совесть.
Выйти за рамки моральных рамок вовсе не означает …как-то не так действовать…, хотя и это не исключается, но в первую очередь означает …никого не осуждать… Да, я действую и мыслю бессовестно, но лишь потому, что принял мораль Кришны и в моих оценках своих и чужых действий отсутствует двойственность, выражающаяся в понятиях морально-аморально.
Нам трудно сделать вывод о том, деградирует кто-то или нет, если опираться на внешнюю деятельность тела. Святость или грешность – это характеристики сознания, оценить которые по поступкам никак не возможно. Народная мудрость меня поддерживает …в тихом омуте черти водятся…
Пример с рыночным забойщиком ни о чём не говорит, когда я в пять лет попал с папой, по его работе, на бойню, и, прогуливаясь, забрёл в забойный цех, то ничего отталкивающего, как и привлекающего от увиденного не ощутил, однако взрослые меня минут пять расспрашивали хорошо ли я себя чувствую. Ответ прост – в сознание ребёнка ещё не внедрилась общепринятая мораль.
Я уверен на сто процентов, что если бы я прошёлся по воде, то мог бы вешать любую …лапшу на уши… наблюдающим зевакам. Именно по этой причине меня даже и близко не привлекают «Писания», в которых на фоне чуда в сознание слушающих внедряется всё что угодно.

----------


## Natha

Dmitri
Дхарма – это совокупность подсознательных установок, или программ, позволяющих сознанию индивида соответствующим образом реагировать на  информацию, которая входит через индрии. Естественно, дхарма – это и решение  сознания по поводу переработанной информации. Когда принимается решение о рамках хорошего-плохого, то, тогда, дхарму называют религией. Когда решение принимается по-поводу вкусно-невкусно, то, тогда, дхарму называют сва-бхава, то есть, свойство натуры.
Каждый получает тело в соответствии с деятельностью сознания прошлого рождения, то есть в соответствии с желаниями и отношением к тому, что делало тело, и, естественно, получает набор васан и самскар, то есть программ, называемых дхармой, позволяющих реализовывать карму прошлого рождения.
Да, мир связан воедино совокупностью карм тел, каждое тело свершит то, что должно в соответствии со своей кармой, которая на сознательном уровне поддерживается своей дхармой. Я не стал бы использовать фразу …предопределено Свыше…, и вы и я – мы все, создали свою Судьбу и создаём теперь Судьбу будущих рождений и такие оценки как морально-аморально играют важнейшую роль. Именно оценки действий, а не действия вовлекают в новые рождения, вот потому я и стал аморальным, что отказался от оценок действий как своего, так у чужого тела, поскольку, повторюсь – бесполезно осуждать любое тело за поступок, который оно обязано совершить.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Пример с рыночным забойщиком ни о чём не говорит, когда я в пять лет попал с папой, по его работе, на бойню, и, прогуливаясь, забрёл в забойный цех, то ничего отталкивающего, как и привлекающего от увиденного не ощутил, однако взрослые меня минут пять расспрашивали хорошо ли я себя чувствую. Ответ прост – в сознание ребёнка ещё не внедрилась общепринятая мораль.


Ну вы даёте :smilies:  Неужели вы думаете, что это восприятие убийства живых существ, завсит от воспитания: одним детям объяснили, или "внедрили в сознание" что убивать плохо, другим нет?
Просто у одних от рождения сердце более чистое и мягкое(голос Бога в сердце хорошо слышен), у других  - слепо к страданиям других живых существ(голос Бога в сердце заглушен греховными поступками в прошлых рождениях).

И не нужно внушать никому что мораль Кришны -означает бессовестность и жестокость.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Можно затуманить разум, и внушить стыд, а можно и наоборот рассеять туман. Христианские сектозавры затуманивают людям мозги всякими суевериями, и недалекие люди поэтому стыдятся кришнаитов. Их мораль находится в полном невежестве. Но тем, кто чувствует себя в этой морали несчастными и ищет чего-то иного, Кришна дает знание, которое рассеивает этот стыд, подобно тому, как была рассеяна ложная мораль Арджуны.

----------


## Dmitri

///бесполезно осуждать любое тело за поступок, который оно обязано совершить///

Оценку своих поступков я испрашиваю у Бога по совести. А все те действия и поступки, которые совершает человек при жизни, вовлекают его в новое рождение – это самое главное, что я понял. Предписано дхармой или нет, но если человек что-то делает, значит он привязан к этой деятельности, желает чего-либо, и это является сигналом для Бога, что душа еще не пресытилась жизнью, значит душа получит новое тело в соответствии со своей кармой. На мой взгляд, если человек захочет избавиться от действий и привязанностей, от дхармы и кармы, которые его держать в этом мире и захочет душою достичь Бога, то он сделает это. Имхо, дхарма (т.е. предписанные действия, которые душа обязана совершить) для тех, кто привязан, дхарма вовлекает в новые рождения. Каждый может «обнулить» свою карму уже в этой жизни, так зачем вовлекать себя в новое рождение? 
И то, что я пишу на форуме что-либо, тоже вовлекает меня в новое рождение, поскольку я привязан как минимум к духовной, но всё же деятельности. Я испытываю желание помочь другим душам в их нравственном развитии.   Тот, кто хочет избавиться от желаний и привязанностей и после смерти душою достичь Бога, уходит в отшельничество. Но это не для всех возможно. Более того, мало кто вообще станет так поступать, поскольку все чем-либо, но привязаны. Скорее всего, так даже и нужно, поскольку Бог так задумал.

По моему, вы увидели в текстах Вед только то, что хотели увидеть, дабы оправдать своё поведение, а не то, что ведёт к освобождению.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Предлагаю меня не банить, а то Андрея Афанасьевича будет мучить совесть, ведь это он втянул меня вот в эти фантазии.


Для справки: вы кандидат №1 на бан. Причины: проповедь странных концепций под видом "аморальной морали Кришны", неуважительное отношение к администрации Форума. Для вашего сведения:Матаджи Ямуна Джая - не просто женщина, которую вы оскорбили своими неуместными фантазиями, но и член администрации Форума, т.к. выполняет функции Супермодератора. Если позволите себе еще что-то подобное, то без всяких зазрений совести (которая по-вашему есть понятие весьма относительное), мы вас отключим навсегда.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Лена: Совесть - Бог в сердце!





> Об этом уже писалось, однако, я повторюсь: Если совесть – это Бог в сердце, значит я с ним в ладу,  раз уж он меня не изнуряет всякими там муками, и стало быть  я на правильном пути – приняв, после долгих исканий, его мораль и совет: Считать любое достижение и неудачу его промыслом, и не делить мир на чёрное и белое.


Придется еще раз написать, если вы упорно с этим не согласны. А то, что вы, несмотря на свои довольно бессоветсные мысли (удаленне модераторами) не чувствуете угрызений совести, вовсе не значит, что вы в ладу с Богом в сердце. Вот вам цитаты из книг Шрилы Прабхупады, где он однозначно говорит о том, что Совесть = Параматме. И так же он объясняет, почему Параматма  дает санкцию на незаконные действия.

ШБ 5.18.3 комм
"Верховный Господь не хочет, чтобы кто-то занимался греховной деятельностью, поэтому Он, как чистый голос совести каждого живого существа, умоляет его удержаться от совершения греха. Но если оно настаивает на том, чтобы поступать греховно, Верховный Господь разрешает ему действовать на свой страх и риск".
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ШП Лекция по ШБ 7.4 Бомбей 1974:
When we want to do something wrong, there is conscience: “Don’t do it.” “No, no, let me do.” There is struggle. So this is the struggle between the soul and the Supersoul. But when you’re persistent, that “I must do it,” then the Supersoul orders, “All right, you can do at your own risk.” That is called karma-phala. We have become subjected to the resultant action of our karma. 

"Когда мы хотим сделать что-то неправильно, голос совести говорит: «Не делай этого». «Нет, нет, позволь мне сделать это». Таким образом, идет борьба между душой и Сверхдушой. Но когда вы настаиваете «Я должен сделать это», тогда Сверхдуша приказывает: «Хорошо, можешь сделать это на свой страх и риск». Это называется карма-пхала. Так мы становимся подверженными действиям нашей кармы".
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
БГ 15.15 Вопросы после лекции на ферме «Новый Джайпур» Франция: 15.08.1976

Jayatértha: Çréla Prabhupäda, you mentioned the principle of intuition, that this is coming from Kåñëa. There’s another principle called conscience which means the feeling that something is right and something is wrong.
Prabhupäda: Yes. That is from Krishna. “From Me everything is coming.”

Джаятиртха: Шрила Прабхупада, вы говорили о принципе интуиции, которая исходит от Кришны. Есть еще один принцип под названием совесть, которая означает ощущение того, что что-то является правильным, а что-то неправильным.
Прабхупада: Да. Она исходит от Кришны. «Все исходит из Меня». 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Воскресная лекция в Лос-Анджелесе 1972:
Because God, Krishna, is sitting in everyone’s heart—your heart, my heart, everyone. And He can give you instruction. His name is therefore Caitya-guru. Caitya-guru means who give conscience and knowledge from within. 

"Поскольку Бог, Кришна находится в сердце каждого – вашем сердце, моем сердце. И Он может дать вам наставление. Поэтому Его называют Чайтйа-гуру. Чайтйа-гуру – это тот, кто является внутренним источником совести и знания".

Спор закончен или будете изворачиваться дальше?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Natha: То я с ней полностью согласен, ведь мои предыдущие сообщения как раз именно об этом – Тот, Кто в моём сердце является источником моего Знания и моей чистой совести, чистой потому, что Он, который по-вашему и есть Совесть, меня ни в чём не упрекает.


Или вы не желаете слышать, как Он вас упрекает через преданных. И действуете "на свой страх и риск", как говорит Прабхупада, находясь в иллюзии, что у вас с совестью, т.е. с Параматмой все в порядке.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Natha: А если меня забанят, так тому и быть – уж за это ни на кого не обижусь, значит Судьба.


 Хороший способ снять с себя ответственность - переложить все на какую-то судьбу, которая за вас все решает. А вы в своей судьбе никакого участия не принимаете? Ведь вы могли с другим умонастроением участвовать в обсуждении.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Прошу прощения, вместо цитирования вашего письма по ошибке нажал "редактирование" и большая часть вашего текста удалилась. осталась только фраза "Если меня забанят...". Извините, но тут уж точно Судьба.. :smilies:

----------


## Кирилл дас

Я был счастлив когда однажды она проснулась и вынудила меня поступить правильно. Ведь это забота Кришны, это Сам Господь, и, что главное, ты чувствуешь Его присутствие.

Сам ты можешь быть о себе не самого высокого мнения: "Нет, я не такой, я не могу так поступать, не могу преодолеть дурные наклонности". Но Пароматма говорит: "Нет, ты такой, бери и делай". Это же так здорово. ))

----------


## Natha

Уважаемые участники обсуждения темы Совесть. Моя метафора, ненароком, обидела Ямуну Джаю, и хотя эта метафора была шуткой и не имела цели кого-то обидеть, однако, приношу ей свои извинения. Я не имею цели кого-то обижать, однако, если так будет получаться, то охотно извинюсь перед любым участником форума, ведь заранее не узнаешь кто и на что может обидеться. Вот лично я ни на кого и никогда не обижаюсь.

----------


## Natha

> Или вы не желаете слышать, как Он вас упрекает через преданных. И действуете "на свой страх и риск", как говорит Прабхупада, находясь в иллюзии, что у вас с совестью, т.е. с Параматмой все в порядке.


 У нас с вами расхождение только в одном, однако, самом главном - причине, по которой это Нечто, Которое может именоваться как угодно, проявляется в индивидуальном сознании. Вот вы считаете, что меня Это Нечто не беспокоит потому что я падшая личность, вот меня и оставили в покое, мол ...что с него взять - такого упорного в своём невежестве..., однако, есть критерий с которым и вы согласитесь - лишь сознание обретённое к моменту оставления тела покажет кто из участвующих в обсуждении прав. Если же говорить о том, кто находится в иллюзии, то, я думаю, что все участники этого обсуждения, ведь Майа=иллюзия - движущая сила материального творения.
Это первое. Второе. А откуда мне знать преданность чему или кому, например, вы развили и продолжаете развивать? Ведь, вплоне возможно, что вы выдаёте за голос Параматмы свои мысли. Я конечно извиняюсь, но это очень хороший способ добавить весомости своим высказываниям - сказать, что выступаешь от имени Бога.

----------


## Natha

> Хороший способ снять с себя ответственность - переложить все на какую-то судьбу, которая за вас все решает. А вы в своей судьбе никакого участия не принимаете? Ведь вы могли с другим умонастроением участвовать в обсуждении.


 О Судьбе. А я с себя никакой ответственности ни снимаю. Более того, именно я "сварил" свою Судьбу в прошлых рождениях посредством, в том числе, и осуждения других за их аморальность. Вот я теперь вполне ответственно отношусь к созданию кармы, именно поэтому и ушёл с позиций морали, как относительной условности вовлекающей в эти самые рождения и, ответственно, занял позицию Свидетеля, как наиболее близкую к сознанию Кришны. И умонастроение у меня самое добродушное, и если вы могли заметить, дружелюбное. А за что и кого осуждать? На кого злиться? Ведь это я сам всё создал. Я вам и правую щёку подставлю, если вы меня по левой забаните. И если даже мои представления о том, что такое творение кармы и Судьба в корне не верны, я подчёркиваю, если даже..., то самый простой способ никого не осуждать - считать, что каждый поступает так, как должен.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[QUOTE]


> Если же говорить о том, кто находится в иллюзии, то, я думаю, что все участники этого обсуждения, ведь Майа=иллюзия - движущая сила материального творения.


Да, все находятся в Майе, но одна Майа соединяет нас с Кришной через процесс преданного служения и называется Йога-майа (та, которая обеспечивает связь). А когда мы не служим Кришне, то мы находимся под влиянием Маха-майи, которая отдаляет нас от Кришны. Поэтому Майа Майе - рознь.




> Это первое. Второе. А откуда мне знать преданность чему или кому, например, вы развили и продолжаете развивать? Ведь, вплоне возможно, что вы выдаёте за голос Параматмы свои мысли. Я конечно извиняюсь, но это очень хороший способ добавить весомости своим высказываниям - сказать, что выступаешь от имени Бога.


Именно потому я и привел столько цитат из Шрилы Прабхупады, чтобы было ясно, что я не свою теорию задвигаю, а ссылаюсь на духовный авторитет. Хотя ваше отношение к Шриле Прабхупаде, кажется, отличается от моего, т.к. по вашим словам вы уже давно не читаете его книг. Вероятно, это и есть основная причина, почему ваши суждения так сильно отличаются от суждений тех, кто читает книги Прабхупады.

----------


## Natha

[QUOTE=Враджендра Кумар дас;16596]


> Вероятно, это и есть основная причина, почему ваши суждения так сильно отличаются от суждений тех, кто читает книги Прабхупады.


Скажите, а как быть с другими авторитетами, ну, например, авторитетами католиков, православных, мусульман, буддистов…, да и с авторитетами других направлений индуизма, они говорят от себя или от имени Бога, или Параматмы? Я клоню к тому, что они являются оппонентами Прабхупады,  и, даже друг друга, а если так, то напрашивается не очень приятный, для некоторых , вывод – доверяй, но проверяй. Вот я и хочу вам задать вопрос: А почему для вас является авторитетом Прабхупада, вы другие направления индуизма изучали, сравнивали? Ведь нельзя же говорить, не сравнив, кто точнее перевёл, например, Бхагавадгиту на русский? Вот я, тоже, перевёл Бхагавадгиту с санскрита на русский. Я не набиваюсь в писатели, однако, почему вы изучаете перевод Прабхупады, а не кого-то другого? Чтобы мне, снова, не стали грозить баном, напоминаю, что тему духовного авторитета начали вы.

----------


## ОльгаО

Да, действительно в нашу эпоху деградации понятие "совесть" буквально на наших глазах превращается в устаревшее. Хотя в английском оно тоже существует (conscience), но за все мои годы общения с самими англичанами, англоговорящими и иностранцами говорящими на английском я ни от кого этого слова не слышала. - Т.е. знать-то о нём знают, но оно вышло из употребления как я понимаю более ста лет назад. Потому что действительно понятие Совести связано с высшим законом, отправной точкой которого является нечто нематериальное и незримое. А поскольку рядовой европеец мыслит категориями Маркса "товар-деньги-товар", понятие Совести не находит места в его сознании. Вместе с Совестью в ту же корзину устаревших понятий ныне на Западе входят: Честь, Достоинство, Благородство и т.п. Люди находят их такими же странными, как разговоры о чертях и духах.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[QUOTE]


> Скажите, а как быть с другими авторитетами, ну, например, авторитетами католиков, православных, мусульман, буддистов…, да и с авторитетами других направлений индуизма,


А зачем с ними как-то быть? Мы не можем принять всего, мы выбираем то, что нам ближе. У меня очень простой принцип: "Мы уважаем всех, но следуем за одним". И потом, у нас тут Форум "Кришна.ру". Причем здесь другие авторитеты? Им мало места на других Форумах? Здесь собираются последователи Шрилы Прабхупады и его авторитет здесь является основным и окончательным. Это каждый должен уяснить для себя еще на стадии регистрации на Форуме. Если кто-то этого не принимает, то мир большой и можно найти единомышленников в другой среде. Здесь нам других авторитетов не надо. Это установка не подлежит обсуждению. Это просто условие пребывания на Форуме.




> Я клоню к тому, что они являются оппонентами Прабхупады,  и, даже друг друга, а если так, то напрашивается не очень приятный, для некоторых , вывод – доверяй, но проверяй. Вот я и хочу вам задать вопрос: А почему для вас является авторитетом Прабхупада, вы другие направления индуизма изучали, сравнивали?


Конечно изучал и сравнивал. Не привлекает. Нет целостности, ясности и силы. Нет живых примеров святости. Или Кришна мне не открыл всего этого через других авторов, потому что это не соответствует моим внутренним задачам.




> Ведь нельзя же говорить, не сравнив, кто точнее перевёл, например, Бхагавадгиту на русский? Вот я, тоже, перевёл Бхагавадгиту с санскрита на русский. Я не набиваюсь в писатели, однако, почему вы изучаете перевод Прабхупады, а не кого-то другого?


Первый раз я прочитал Бхагавад-гиту в академическом переводе в 1979 году в в сборнике "Древне-индийский эпос" (Махабхарата, Рамаяна). Я тогда мало что понимал, да и перевод был далек от совершенства, но даже в таком переводе Бхагавад-гита привлекла. Сталкивался с перводом доктора Радха-Кришнана. Сам перевод хороший, близок к тому, как перевел Прабхупада, но его комментарии - сплошная Маявада. Кришна в стихе говорит "предайся Мне", а доктор Радха-Кришнан в коментарии говорит, что-то прямо противоположное. Читал перевод БР Шридхары Махараджа. Очень поэтичный перевод, но стиль очень непривычный после Прабхупады. Но самое главное, что меня убеждает в переводе Прабхупады - это то, что именно его перевод сделал сотни тысяч людей по всей земле преданными Кришны. Люди наконец поняли, чего хочет от них Кришна. А до этого Бхагавад-гита просто считалась "великим литературным и философским трактатом древней Индии". И никто не понимал, какое отношение этот древний трактат имеет к нашей современной жизни. А Прабхупада сделал так, что все стало понятно. Этот перевод и комментарии реально меняет жизнь людей. Вот и все аргументы в пользу перевода Прабхупады. Дерево судится по плодам. Я прекрасно понимаю, какого рода претензии иногда предъявляют к Прабхупаде санскритологи и индологи. Можно придраться к тому, что в оригинале сказано, например "карма-йога", а Прабхупада переводит "преданное служение", но все эти придирки проистекают от непосвещенности в предмет, от отсутствия связи с традицией. И потому вся эта "академическая правильность" в результате оказывается духовной неправильностью, т.к. не дает людям реального понимания. А академическая "неправильность" Прабхупады оказывается духовной правильностью, т.к. вдохновляет человека предаться Кришне. Так же очевидно, что один и тот же стих БГ можно переводить немного по-разному, но нужно выбрать что-то одно и Прабхупада выбирает тот вариант, который соответствует традиции Гаудия-вайшнавов. Про дополнительные значения и оттенки смыслов можно почитать в комментариях вайшнавских ачарьев прошлого. Невозможно все вместить в одно издание и потому Прабхупада сделал оптимальный вариант перевода и комментария. А те, кто хотят понять еще другие оттенки и варианты смыслов в Бхагавад-гите, могут дополнительно изучать другие переводы вайшнавов. Но главное блюдо остается главным, а гарнир остается гарниром.  




> Чтобы мне, снова, не стали грозить баном, напоминаю, что тему духовного авторитета начали вы.


Бан вам светит по другой статье (Проповедь взглядов, противоречащих учению Шрилы Прабхупады). Темы про авторитеты я не начинал. Я просто высказал предположение, почему ваше мнение отличается от мнения большинства участников. То, что вы ухватились за эту тему и стали ее развивать, только доказывает, что я правильно угадал причину вашего особого мнения. В принципе эту тему (про авторитеты) можно не продолжать, т.к. это уже офф-топ по отношению к теме "Совесть".

----------


## Natha

> Да, действительно в нашу эпоху деградации понятие "совесть" буквально на наших глазах превращается в устаревшее.


 Я не знаю, как дело обстоит среди ваших знакомых и родственников, однако среди моих вот так: мне, с самого детского сада говаривали …Вовочка, у тебя нет совести…, но этим же, меня упрекающим взрослым, другие взрослые говорили то же самое, и так по кругу…, это можно рассматривать и как шутку, но откуда те самые упрекающие меня родители знают что у меня нет совести, если у их самих её нет. Я думаю, что на бытовом уровне, упрёк в отсутствии совести, преследует одну цель – возвысить себя и принизить другого. Спроси я у своих предков …что такое совесть…, ну когда они меня упрекали, как вы думаете, что они мне могли бы сказать, неужели о …голосе Бога…? Надавали бы по заднице – вот и весь ответ. Вот, в том числе, именно потому я тоже не употребляю слово совесть применительно к кому-то, и в кругу моих знакомых это слово, также, не употребляются, только вот предки, до самой смерти, постоянно, нисколько не задумываясь, кидались этими упрёками направо и налево, весьма довольные своим «моральным обликом».

----------


## Natha

[QUOTE=Враджендра Кумар дас;16623]


> Бан вам светит по другой статье (Проповедь взглядов, противоречащих учению Шрилы Прабхупады). Темы про авторитеты я не начинал. Я просто высказал предположение, почему ваше мнение отличается от мнения большинства участников. То, что вы ухватились за эту тему и стали ее развивать, только доказывает, что я правильно угадал причину вашего особого мнения. В принципе эту тему (про авторитеты) можно не продолжать, т.к. это уже офф-топ по отношению к теме "Совесть".


 А как вы хотите, некоторые вопросы возникают сами, если только не смотреть на тему «широко закрытыми глазами», и если мы пришли к мнению, что совесть – это голос Бога, то почему те, кто объявляют Себя знающими божью волю противоречат один другому? Я ни сколько не желаю лезть …в чужой монастырь со своим уставом…, однако я внимательно читал переводы Прабхупады и поэтому имею вопросы.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Я не знаю, как дело обстоит среди ваших знакомых и родственников, однако среди моих вот так: мне, с самого детского сада говаривали …Вовочка, у тебя нет совести…, но этим же, меня упрекающим взрослым, другие взрослые говорили то же самое, и так по кругу.


Нет, у нас в России это понятие очень даже употребительное по сию пору. Я говорила про Западную культуру - это там его нет (совести нет :smilies: )

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Похоже, что вы совершенно не в курсе деталей, причин и следствий и потому вырываете отдельные детали из общего контекста причин и следствий, и выносите свой приговор. Объяснять вам что-либо затруднительно, т.к. вы уже сделали свои выводы. У меня к вам остался только один вопрос: если вы не принимаете авторитет Прабхупады и не считаете его переводы правильными; если вы находите в вайшнавской литературе столько "бессовестных" и "аморальных" фактов поведения, то зачем вы пришли на этот Форум? Ответьте, пожалуйста, на этот вопрос просто и прямо.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Часто, на бытовом нефилософском плане люди ошибаются, когда поступают "по совести", как им самим кажется. А потом они раскаиваются, и говорят, что на тот момент они думали, что поступают хорошо, а теперь понимают, что это было плохо. Так или иначе именно путь совести, как золотая нить от Параматмы, приводит обусловленную душу к Абсолютной Истине в конечном итоге. Чувство правды и добра это живая потребность каждого, но сразу невозможно распутать клубок извращенных желаний, через призму которых правда и добро видятся очень по-разному. Пусть даже через многочисленные ошибки, но и через попытки их исправить, с помощью сверхдуши живое существо приходит к необходимости принятия духовного учителя, который и есть живое воплощение сверхдуши. Духовные авторитеты разных традиций находятся на разных уровнях. Среди них есть и шарлатаны, и очень начинающие слуги Бога, не вполне понимающие своей роли, но тем не менее хорошо уже хотя бы то, что люди исповедуют сам принцип гуру. А насколько каждому из них выпадает возможность повстречать истинного гуру, хотя бы на уровне мадхьямы, это все также зависит от совести, называемой уже искренностью, а также это зависит от милости преданных. На стадии осознания Бога как личности, обусловленная душа начинает понимать, что милость Бога проявляется через милость Его чистых преданных. Но, я думаю, одно с другим тесно связано. Милость преданных позволяет стать более искренним, а искренность позволяет осознавать милость преданных, как милость Бога. Таким образом, понимание совести в свете вайшнавского учения может иметь множество нюансов, духовная эволюция души это динамическое движение. Даже собаке может быть стыдно за какой-то проступок, но лишь потому, что это смешано со страхом возмездия. Многие люди не далеко ушли от подобного проявления совести. Водитель, сбивший ребенка, может испытывать муки совести, но так трудно понять, страдает ли он потому, что этот поступок вызывает острое осуждение окружающих, или только потому, что оказался причиной смерти ребенка. Область чужих мотивов всегда трудно понимаема, потому что эта область обитания Бога - в виде параматмы. А увидеть параматму, значит понять все так, как оно есть на самом деле. Ее чрезвычайно трудно увидеть воочию, но это не происходит враз, а ясность приходит постепенно. Иначе, если бы не было арбитров совести, причем самой разной квалификации, то не было бы и очищения самой совести, а соответственно не было бы и освобождения. Поэтому, хотя осуждение других без должного видения и может быть и ошибкой, опровергаемой временем, но само это явление скорее доказывает, что совесть имеет божественный источник, чем опровергает. Совесть и осуждение это две грани одной категории. Карма это совершенный инструмент осуждения, а Бог неподсуден и отсранен, поскольку его осуждение безукоризненно, оно не подлежит никакому пересмотру. Поэтому Бог и является законодателем самой совести, находящимся в сердце каждого. Осуждение, как феномен, идущий от самого Бога, подтверждает божественное происхождение совести, поскольку доказывает то, что душа находится в постоянном внутреннем диалоге с Богом, принимая Его или отвергая. Отвержение душой Бога ни что иное, как Его осуждение.  Философия безличного абсолюта отвергает Бога, она как кульминация всего осуждения Бога за то, что именно Он занимает положение верховного судьи, устанавливающего в сердцах высшее, надцивилизационное правило - любовь это хорошо, а отсутствие любви это плохо. Она так сильно осуждает Бога за это, что как бы говорит Ему: "Ты настолько безнадежный совершенный судья, что, будучи существущим, от Тебя нельзя никак спрятаться, так пусть же и меня, и Тебя вообще не существует." Это кажется справедливым исходом, но даже это происходит под влиянием все той же совести, исходящей из сверхдуши. Правда, которая бывает даже настолько ошибочной, все равно живет в сердце любого, как отчетливое ощущение истины, которое невозможно преодолеть. Внешне она может быть ошибочная из-за вариативной природы души, и тогда такая правда осуждается на уровне высших законов, но главное остается - она всегда существует, как некое особенное чувство. Даже имперсонализм мотивируется этой внутренней правдой. Желание быть законодателем правды удовлетворяется, но истинный законодатель при этом никуда не исчезает. Таким образом, Бог всегда рядом, даже рядом с самым страшным грешником или самым продвинутым имперсоналистом, Его осуждение это вовсе не отвержение, а это голос той же самой совести, только прозвучавший с небес, чтобы потом прозвучать и в сердце, Он никогда не покидает душу.

----------


## Natha

> Нет, у нас в России это понятие очень даже употребительное по сию пору. Я говорила про Западную культуру - это там его нет (совести нет)


 Вопрос ни в том, какие слова употребляются, а в том, существует ли явление, то есть дискомфортное состояние, именуемое как "угрызения совести". Я думаю, что и у современных аглоязычных католиков и протестантов, когда они нарушают библейские заповеди, эти самые угрызения совести явно присутствуют, хотя слово-сочетания ...bad / evil conscience — нечистая совесть,  good / clear conscience — чистая совесть..., возможно и не употребляются очень широко. Я думаю, что если Иванов говорит про Сидорова, что у того нечитая совесть, то себя он считает человеком с чистой совестью. Вот вы скажете про кого-то, что у него нечистая совесть?

----------


## Natha

> Ответьте, пожалуйста, на этот вопрос просто и прямо.


 Отвечаю честно и прямо - "век живи - век учись". Вотя я и учусь, общаясь, в том числе и с вами. Вот такая моя цель. На этом форуме я сделал важный вывод - истина мало кому интересна, поэтому вы и удаляете из моих сообщений куски, на которые у вас нет ответа. Я не нашёл у вас ответов на те вопросы, которые у меня возникли, вы, даже, удаляя куски постов, не даёте другим возможности ответить на вопросы, которые не противоречат уставу форума. Я замолкаю, надеюсь я не дал повода для бана. Обещаю молчать месяца два-три, и не нарушать тишины форума своими, неуместными здесь вопросами. До скорой встречи.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Вопрос ни в том, какие слова употребляются, а в том, существует ли явление, то есть дискомфортное состояние, именуемое как "угрызения совести". Я думаю, что и у современных аглоязычных католиков и протестантов, когда они нарушают библейские заповеди, эти самые угрызения совести явно присутствуют


Вы будете смеяться, но никто ни о каких библейских заповедях там уже давно не помнит. И редко кто испытывает какой-либо дискомфорт когда поступает НЕ по несуществующей совести. И у нас все к тому идет.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Отвечаю честно и прямо - "век живи - век учись". Вотя я и учусь, общаясь, в том числе и с вами. Вот такая моя цель. На этом форуме я сделал важный вывод - истина мало кому интересна, поэтому вы и удаляете из моих сообщений куски, на которые у вас нет ответа. Я не нашёл у вас ответов на те вопросы, которые у меня возникли, вы, даже, удаляя куски постов, не даёте другим возможности ответить на вопросы, которые не противоречат уставу форума.


У меня есть ответы на все ваши вопросы, но думаю, что они вам не нужны. Хотя вы "честно" написали, что пришли сюда учиться, на самом деле вы пришли сюда поучать, что и видно из всех ваших постов. Поэтому ответили вы не честно, к сожалению. У ученика, который хочет учиться, совсем другое умонастроение. Но вы знаток санскрита, все знаете лучше других, чему вас можно научить? Куски текста удалал не я, а модераторы. Это честно. Я могу ответить на все, что вы написали про Кунти и Пандавов, но не буду этого делать принципиально, т.к. вы уже развили оскорбительное отношение к этим личностям, переврав все факты, кстати. Пусть это останется на вашей совести. Свой скепсис насчет "тишины Форума" можете оставить при себе. Вы видите не весь Форум, а лишь то, что мы позволяем вам видеть. Вопрос о вашем пребывании на Форуме мы обсудим с администраторами.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> на самом деле вы пришли сюда поучать, что и видно из всех ваших постов.


Как я понимаю, уважаемый Natha имел в виду обучение через дискуссию, проверку через полемику своего понимания ведических истин. Навязчивого поучительства с его стороны я не заметил. Возможно, впрочем, что поучительство было в удалённых кусках.

----------

